# Cheque Bounce and Caught



## moazzamali (Apr 29, 2013)

i open a case for cheque bounce against a person in sharjah.

Police caught him 2 days ago. now what will be process?? some people said that first he pay then police will release him. some says that police will release him after 15 days and your money also gone, he will be like clean from my debt.

police said that he must pay the cheque amount or he will be in jail for 100 Dhs per day.

anyone has this experience??? which statement is true??


----------



## llulu (Jul 28, 2016)

*cheque bounce case*

I had open a cheque bounce case against my business partner in Sharjah six month ago.
They will let him out on bail. Then the public prosecutor will call you in his office and ask questions regarding the cheques and reason. He will also interview the person who has been charged with the crime. Then the cheque will go to forensic department to verify his signature. Once the full investigation is done. Public prosecutor will refer the case to criminal court.


----------

